# VMWare VMI enabled in kernel

## Ginta

I saw in features of VMWare Workstation 6 that it supports hardware virtualization (for example Intel VT). But I cannot activate this support. In VMTN, I posted my problem and they say that you need a running VMI 3.0 in kernel in order to have this support but I haven't seen anything about this in gentoo-sources.

RIght now I am compiling mm-sources willing to have support of this (and for testing!), but could anyone instruct me? I am a bit lost in this VMI related stuff  :Sad: 

Thanks.

Edit: I cannot even boot with mm-sources  :Sad: 

Anyway to enable VMI 3.0 in gentoo-sources?

Thanks again.

----------

## no_hope

edit: sorry, silly me.Last edited by no_hope on Tue Jul 17, 2007 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

all you need is kernel ver >= 2.6.21, select config:

```

Processor type and features  --->

  Paravirtualization support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    VMI Paravirt-ops support

```

----------

## annunaki2k2

It's probably also worth mentioning that VT support must be enabled in BIOS...

----------

## s4e8

No, VT is useless here. VMWare don't use VT for 32 bit guest.

VMI, is vmware version of paravirt implementation, aka XEN style virtualization.

And paravirt-ops is Linux interface for virtualization supervisor.

----------

## Ginta

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> all you need is kernel ver >= 2.6.21, select config:
> 
> ```
> 
> Processor type and features  --->
> ...

 

I have a Core2 duo T7100 with VT support (samsung R70 laptop) and using x86_64 architecture and kernel 2.6.22-r1. In Processor type and features I don't have anything like Paravirtualizarion, I only have Virtualization (KVM)...

But I am a bit confused. Paravirtualization if for host or guest OS? I have a gentoo x86_64 as host and several Windows as guests.. do I need to configure something in order to take advantage of VT, or it is done automatically by VMWare Workstation ?

----------

## s4e8

Linux paravirt is 32 bit only right now, and limited to linux guest. paravirt guys are busy working on virtio (virtual bus) instead 64 bit paravirt interface.

VMWare itself don't use any VT acceleration, 64 bit guest require VT because EM64T don't support segment limitation. 

The in-kernel KVM is another virtualization (host) implementation.

----------

